# Texas Christians University Dopes



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Horned Frogs football team looks to be more than just a bunch of horned frogs.see KSl.Com for the story.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, this is a big time whoopsy. If TCU as an institution has any integrity at all, they need to clean house in the program from top to bottom. Nothing less.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Yea, this is a big time whoopsy. If TCU as an institution has any integrity at all, they need to clean house in the program from top to bottom. Nothing less.


And, IMHO, that includes the head coach! :evil:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Exactly right Pro. Exactly right. I'd say it should also include the AD. The quotes from the players busted for dealing were very telling. They all said that nothing would happen because they couldn't kick that many people out. So with only 1/5th testing clean? That isn't just a drug problem, that is a full blown culture of drug use permeating your program. Every football team in the country will have some players that do drugs. But not 4/5 of the players.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

That should never happen and yes the coach and AD should be fired. It is their responsibility to ensure something like this doesn't happen.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I disagree strongly with you guys. From what I have heard was that TCU lost a few recruits, when Patterson asked why they didn't choose TCU, they said they didn't want to go there because there is a ramped drug issue. So Patterson drug tested all of his football players. Many of them failed. Now if he does nothing then he should be fired, but it sounds like he was pretty unaware of the issue. Now I know what many of you are going to say and I agree that he should have known. If he did know and didn't do anything about it, he should be fired immediately. 

Also not to go all Libertarian, but marijuana should be legalized and this would be a non issue. I remember ESPN doing an articular several years ago about crime and student athletes with records. They specifically pointed out TCU as having one of the cleanest programs, kind of ironic looking back on it now. But I think rape vs. drug use are on two different levels. For the record, I am not a TCU fan at all, just trying to use a little common sense here.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking from a coach's perspective, I don't know how it would be possible for a coach or A.D. to know what any or every player does in his or her private life. It's not like the players are going to tell the coaches that they are selling or using drugs. Players know to keep that kind of behavior hidden from coaches.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe they need to start doing better background checks on recruits instead of just watching their highlight film.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see that. And I can see the argument about weed. But these guys were dealing meth, extacy, and prescription pain killers. This wasn't a few guys getting stoned and buying the 7-11 out of doritos. This was four players running full blown recreational pharmacies, with 4/5 of the team as regulars. 

I agree that the coaches don't know all that goes on in the lives of the players - especially in the off-season. But if 4/5 of your team test positive for drugs, it is a serious enough problem that you should have known about it. And if the reputation is enough that a recruit tells you about it, then you have a REALLY SERIOUS problem.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Stoners and Dopers. Man, am I glad I can get high on things like fly fishing, hiking, and mountain biking. I've been around some marajuana users--I can honestly say, they were dopes--everything revolved around the next puff of weed. I guess I just can't understand the need to destroy brain cells. I'm having a hard enough time maintaining mine through aging.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I can see that. And I can see the argument about weed. But these guys were dealing meth, extacy, and prescription pain killers. This wasn't a few guys getting stoned and buying the 7-11 out of doritos. This was four players running full blown recreational pharmacies, with 4/5 of the team as regulars.
> 
> I agree that the coaches don't know all that goes on in the lives of the players - especially in the off-season. But if 4/5 of your team test positive for drugs, it is a serious enough problem that you should have known about it. And if the reputation is enough that a recruit tells you about it, then you have a REALLY SERIOUS problem.


Good post. If the entire coaching staff was unaware, then they are the dumbest coaches on the planet! I agree that pot should be legalized, but laws as they stand need to be followed/enforced.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I can see that. And I can see the argument about weed. But these guys were dealing meth, extacy, and prescription pain killers. This wasn't a few guys getting stoned and buying the 7-11 out of doritos. This was four players running full blown recreational pharmacies, with 4/5 of the team as regulars.
> ...


You guys both have excellent posts.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just checking- is that 4/5 of the team or 4 or 5 guys that tested positive.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4/5! Or, 80%...which ever you prefer.

8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess I should have been a little clearer in my question- actually 80% tested positive or the one who was caught said that ? Been in a college athletic program - seen a lot thru those years- just don't but into 80%.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I guess I should have been a little clearer in my question- actually 80% tested positive or the one who was caught said that ? Been in a college athletic program - seen a lot thru those years- just don't but into 80%.


Read the link! It explains it in there......


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

So- not that it's good- but possibly original reports are a little over blown ?

marijuana:

Five TCU football players tested positive for marijuana and failed a Feb. 1 drug test initiated by coach Gary Patterson, a source told the Star-Telegram. Another 11 had trace amounts within the margin of error, the source said.

Marijuana was the only drug detected. Eighty-six players were clear.

Patterson ordered the tests after a recruit complained of drug use by players and turned down the Horned Frogs' scholarship offer, sources have said.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, it is looking like the initial numbers reported were totally out of whack. Which I am glad to see. Five out of ninety players while not good, probably is much cleaner than the rest of the campus population. I'm guessing that if a surprise test were issued at any football program in this state, the results would be similar.


----------

